# Taking your dogs for a bike ride!



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This training amazes me...talk about going for a bike ride!!!
Seeing is believing!
9 minutes, but you won't believe it. Amazing!!!!

Subject: Walking my sixteen dogs.

Only in Germany!

Want to try this? Unbelievable.

WOW!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=qFP28ANXLLA&vq=medium


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

That was awesome! Pepper, however, would be indignant if I tried to make him run behind the bike :laugh:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow. that actually moved me to tears. the training, the respect, the time, the pure love and devotion he has for his dogs and they have for HIM is truly incredible!
if ALL people treated their animals as kindly and enjoyed them as he does this world would be a MUCH, much happier, safer place for all of us.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Incredible! I think Kodi wants to ride in a basket!:biggrin1:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a great place to live! His dogs are lucky to be able to go off leash like that.


----------

